# NetBeans 6.8 kommt mit Tomcat5.5 nicht zurecht



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

Hi!

Folgendes Problem: Deploy on Save funktioniert garnicht, deshalb muß ich ein Redeployment immer mühsam per Hand machen und dabei ein Clean + Build + Run durchführen damit die App überhaupt läuft.

Ich ändere etwas in meiner App, mache Build und Starte mit Run, das wird quittiert mit

```
12.01.2010 10:39:57 org.apache.catalina.startup.ExpandWar copy
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error copying E:\...\test\build\web to E:\apache-tomcat-5.5.25\temp\1-test
java.io.FileNotFoundException: E:\...\test\build\web (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.ExpandWar.copy(ExpandWar.java:227)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.antiLocking(ContextConfig.java:967)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.beforeStart(ContextConfig.java:1004)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:263)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4003)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:760)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:740)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:544)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:626)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:553)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:488)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1138)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1022)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:736)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1014)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
12.01.2010 10:39:57 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext resourcesStart
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error starting static Resources
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Document base E:\...\test\build\web does not exist or is not a readable directory
        at org.apache.naming.resources.FileDirContext.setDocBase(FileDirContext.java:141)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.resourcesStart(StandardContext.java:3855)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4024)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:760)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:740)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:544)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:626)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:553)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:488)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1138)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1022)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:736)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1014)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
12.01.2010 10:39:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error in resourceStart()
12.01.2010 10:39:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error getConfigured
12.01.2010 10:39:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context [/test] startup failed due to previous errors
12.01.2010 10:39:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext stop
INFO: Container org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/test] has not been started
12.01.2010 10:40:00 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
12.01.2010 10:40:00 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
12.01.2010 10:40:00 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/172  config=null
12.01.2010 10:40:00 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
12.01.2010 10:40:00 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 8172 ms
12.01.2010 10:40:01 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig checkResources
INFO: Undeploying context [/test]
```

Die Dateien sind zwar dort, wo sie sein sollen, aber o.g. meint was anderes und die App läuft nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## maki (12. Jan 2010)

Hast du wirklich [c]...[/c] in deinem Pfad stehen oder hast du das ersetzt?


----------



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hast du wirklich [c]...[/c] in deinem Pfad stehen oder hast du das ersetzt?


Ich habe es ersetzt.


----------



## maki (12. Jan 2010)

Hmm... komisch.

Ansosnten wäre vielleciht ein Leerzecihen/Sonderzeichen im Pfad ein Problem, aber dann fällt mir nix mehr ein :bahnhof:


----------



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

Ja super ... ... Jetzt bin ich draufgekommen. Das was Eclipse noch nie konnte, kann NetBeans jetzt auch nicht mehr: Wenn der AppContext mit antiResourceLocking="true" parametriert ist, dann gibt es total unsinnige Fehler beim Deployment aus der IDE. 

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee, wie man damit umgehen soll, wenn in Produktion antiResourceLocking="true" unbedingt nötig ist, aber die IDE damit nicht umgehen kann? Jedes mal vor einem Build für die Produktion überschreiben ist nicht optimal? 

Evtl. jemand einen Tip?


----------

